
The Tao of WiFi (2011) - Tomte
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2011/12/05/the-tao-of-wifi
======
ColinWright
I can't read this in incognito mode without registering, and I suspected I
wasn't really all that interested, but it was an opportunity to try an
experiment.

    
    
      $ wget <URL>
      $ wc -c the-tao-of-wifi
    
        > 1367620 the-tao-of-wifi
    

So that's 1.3 MB, not including all the collateral that will get downloaded
... surely a long read.

    
    
      $ lynx -force_html the-tao-of-wifi -dump | wc -c
    
        > 18905
    

Hmm. Less than 19 KB.

Wait a minute, that will include the header links and tail links, and other
stuff other than the main text. I wonder what the main text will be?

    
    
      $ lynx -force_html the-tao-of-wifi -dump > x.txt
      $ vim x.txt
      ...
      $ wc -c x.txt
    
        > 4636
    

Then I converted all the "smart" single and double quotation marks to ASCII
quotes:

    
    
      $ wc the-tao-of-wifi.txt
        >  74  724 4494 the-tao-of-wifi.txt
    

Actual text, 74 lines, 724 words, less than 4500 bytes.

Not a long read after all.

Whether it's worth it is up to you.

